

Latest posts of: satoshi - zaroth
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?action=profile;u=3;sa=showPosts

======
zaroth
Funny to see u=3 in the query string. u=1 is admin, u=2 is throwing an error
interestingly enough...

------
officialjunk
Nothing new since 2010...

